# Gas line depth



## sven1277 (Jan 23, 2013)

What's the proper depth for a gas line? We just finished a planting job at an apartment complex. I called CBYD prior to the start of the job. The gas company said all their lines came in on the side of the buildings so we were fine to dig behind the buildings. We hit two yellow polymer gas lines behind a building with the planting auger. They were part of a gang of 4 lines running together. The lines were 12" below grade. The gas company came out and shut the gas off. An employee with the gas company said these lines were a grey area because they are owned by the apartment building, not the utility. The plumber who did the repair told me the lines were not legal due to the buried depth. He also said that multiple lines are required to have a chaser line so they are able to be detected. The lines we hit were the feeder lines from the gas main to the individual units. 

I don't believe I am at fault as I called CBYD and the lines weren't buried deep enough. I would like some more insight. Thanks.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

sven1277 said:


> What's the proper depth for a gas line? We just finished a planting job at an apartment complex. I called CBYD prior to the start of the job. The gas company said all their lines came in on the side of the buildings so we were fine to dig behind the buildings. We hit two yellow polymer gas lines behind a building with the planting auger. They were part of a gang of 4 lines running together. The lines were 12" below grade. The gas company came out and shut the gas off. An employee with the gas company said these lines were a grey area because they are owned by the apartment building, not the utility. The plumber who did the repair told me the lines were not legal due to the buried depth. He also said that multiple lines are required to have a chaser line so they are able to be detected. The lines we hit were the feeder lines from the gas main to the individual units.
> 
> I don't believe I am at fault as I called CBYD and the lines weren't buried deep enough. I would like some more insight. Thanks.


I called them a few months back about my gas line here. Traced it and dug by hand around the markings carefully. 10" down i found the line. They said there's no set depth but 12" was the norm but it could be much less due to landscaping and grading after they were installed.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Here is 24" min


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

18" here


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

18" Here.

Your beef will have to be with the owner of the building.


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

18" here .
if you hit a gas or elec lines you are on the hock no matter if it is called in or not


----------

